# PM-1127 Change Gear Table confusion



## tyronejk (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a new 1127 lathe that I'm trying to set up 32 pitch threading on.  The threading table provided in the manual and on the lathe list an "H" gear.  What is that?  Maybe I'm missing something and that "H" isn't a gear at all.

This table is what I'm looking at (32 tpi on the bottom left):


----------



## ttabbal (Sep 19, 2018)

"H" is a spacer. You should have 2 of them in the toolbox that came with the lathe.


----------



## tyronejk (Sep 19, 2018)

Ah perfect. That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 9, 2018)

Just in case someone is searching for an issue with metric threads, I'll drop this here. 

I did my first metric threads on the PM1127 over the weekend. I was going for M10-1.5. It's on the chart, didn't seem too special. So I set it up and did a scratch pass to test with a pitch gauge. It was oh so slightly off. So I tried it with a metal part and a test nut. Nope. Off a bit. After moving gears around and more test cuts than I want to admit.. 

I grabbed the 55 instead of the 50. 

Things to learn... 

1. Triple check that you have the right gears. 

2. ALWAYS do a scratch pass. 


That hair will probably grow back, if I don't do anything else stupid for a while... Meh, bald might be less painful!


----------



## deadbunny (Apr 4, 2019)

i got a new one too,hate to say it with my experience, but i still can,t get my mind wrapped around the change gear layout chart,also,nothing said in book about feed slip clutch torque adjustments


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 4, 2019)

deadbunny said:


> i got a new one too,hate to say it with my experience, but i still can,t get my mind wrapped around the change gear layout chart,also,nothing said in book about feed slip clutch torque adjustments



What are you stuck on? We can help you get going. Let us know what pitch you want and we'll show you how to set up for it. After you do it a couple of times, it gets easier. 

I haven't seen any need to mess with the clutch. Ideally, you never need it.


----------



## MSD0 (Apr 4, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> Just in case someone is searching for an issue with metric threads, I'll drop this here.
> 
> I did my first metric threads on the PM1127 over the weekend. I was going for M10-1.5. It's on the chart, didn't seem too special. So I set it up and did a scratch pass to test with a pitch gauge. It was oh so slightly off. So I tried it with a metal part and a test nut. Nope. Off a bit. After moving gears around and more test cuts than I want to admit..
> 
> ...


I found that it’s a lot easier to thread away from the spindle with the lathe in reverse and the tool upside down. For metric threads, I keep the half nuts engaged and just turn the chuck by hand to get back to the starting point.


----------



## deadbunny (Apr 4, 2019)

thanks for answering  i don,t have a problem reading thread pitches, i have aproblem following the gear placement chart, until i read your post i thought the H might have meant hidden,  the gear train shown doesn't show broken lines for this, i thought i knew what the vertical dash meant, but im not sure, if its directional, do you follow vertical dash, and ignore adjacent gear?got years of experience on laths all kinds, but all quick change, and no Chinese, as to the slip clutch, i can almost activate mine by hand,and i don,t want to tighten it beyond torque, not even sure if you can adjust,as the lathe is still setting on floor while i fab, hd steel table didn't mean to talk so much


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 4, 2019)

That line shows which gears should be meshed together.


----------



## deadbunny (Apr 4, 2019)

thanks  i will try looking at it that way


----------



## deadbunny (Apr 4, 2019)

man do i feel dumb, never even considered it that way, thanks again


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 4, 2019)

deadbunny said:


> man do i feel dumb, never even considered it that way, thanks again



Not at all. We all start somewhere.


----------



## MSD0 (Apr 4, 2019)

It will make a lot more sense when you start putting the gears on the banjo.


----------



## BigWalt (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh,  so now I see who bought all the 1127's, Im told about 5 -6 weeks until new units arrive.  Hope
you guys are having fun with your new machines


----------



## deadbunny (Apr 4, 2019)

deadbunny said:


> man do i feel dumb, never even considered it that way, thanks again





ttabbal said:


> Not at all. We all start somewhere.


yeah lol only trouble is i started about 60 years ago, come to think of it, that might be the problem


----------



## deadbunny (Apr 4, 2019)

BigWalt said:


> Oh,  so now I see who bought all the 1127's, Im told about 5 -6 weeks until new units arrive.  Hope
> you guys are having fun with your new machines


let you know when i get this thing on a custom steel hd table im building, where i can really inspect it,to old to crawel around on the floor


----------



## BigWalt (Apr 4, 2019)

Good Deal Deadbunny, I wait to see the pictures.   be careful don't hurt your back or anything else and most of all enjoy and have fun


----------



## deadbunny (Apr 5, 2019)

o i still sling iron pretty good, back's ok but my knees bother me when i have to crawl around much, got the table framed out of 2 and 3 inch angle, 2- 3/4 inch plates on each end 20 x12 with the middle open, ain,t gonna use the splash pan gonna drop one down just under top as a pull out type with sump and pump.. then a little more frame welding, then kennedy type drawer's and a few shelves, as said i got the main frame built, with casters and leveling jacks. i got to weld down those plates, drill em and check out this lathe, know you didn't ask for all that, seems like the older i get the more i talk just thought others that can stick weld might be interested in design ...thanks for your concern,have a good rest of the night


----------

